# Calibration - LG 50PS11



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post here. I'm looking forward to getting to know a bit more about Home Theatre setup.

I just got a new LG 50 inch 1080P TV (50PS11) at Best Buy. I realize this is not a high end screen. But I paid $699 CAD which I thought was a pretty great deal...

My question is if anyone knows of a good starting point for the settings of this TV? 

If anyone has one that they have had calibrated and can post the settings that would be great!

Thank you very much!

Glenn


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack Glenn. :wave: It's not a good idea to copy someone's settings to try and dial in your image. Differences between sets of the same model number can be significant. Variations between equipment and viewing conditions can effect the outcome.

If you'd like some easy settings to start with though, I'd check out tweaktv.com. :T At the very least I'd recommend the Spears and Munsil Blu Ray calibration disk. :bigsmile:


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi there Glenn. I agree with Mech WRT certain settings like Brightness, Contrast, etc...
There are certain other settings I see nothing wrong with copying, however, assuming you're copying from someone knowledgeable, like Noise Reductions and the like. One does need to be careful regarding the appropriateness of certain settings like Motion Interpolation for your own viewing habits and source material and sources...
That being said, I don't have anything to offer WRT that particular model.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Generally start by turning OFF any processing, set the picture mode to movie, custom, THX, or user as opposed to vivid, and adjust the remaining controls to get whites that are not colored or lacking detail, blacks are black, dark details are visible, and color is realistic.

As said above, transferring settings is often going to get you very little. There are several test discs that lead you through the process of adjusting the settings on your set. The Monster/ISF disc is a good one and is available free in Windows Vista and 7 if you are using a PC with your set. DVE and Spears & Munsil are others that are very good.


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I havent been able to find any specific settings for this model anywhere. But on the tweaktv site I looked at all of the LG 50 inch screens to see what they suggest. At least that gives me a range of what is appropriate to start with. I can dial it in from there...


----------



## Michael Osadciw (Apr 4, 2009)

Glen

You are much much much better off purchasing a video set-up disc like Digital Video Essentials and learn how to do a basic setup. The results of this, through your own equipment, in your own viewing environment (all which affect image quality) will be far better than copying someone else's settings and plugging them in your TV's menu. Turning off all video destroying circuits like "auto contrasts" or dynamic this or that, reductions, etc...all bad stuff - usually. Make sure you do this in a THX/Movie/Cinema/Custom mode...as these modes will generally allow the TV to pass along all video information uninterrupted. After this, the only thing you can do from here is find an experienced calibrator with the proper gear and know-how to take the time and set the TV up correctly.


----------

